# Would you hunt the field?



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I was reading the post from stillearning ( looking for assistance) about the frosty pickup parked at the entrance to an unposted field .These hunters felt by leaving a truck all night they had rights to the field. Do you drive away or hunt the field and tell them your sorry that their pickup broke down?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

If you hunt it your looking for issues. They will come back and jerks about it. Do you really want to be involved in that. I think it would less stressful to leave and get away from them.

All i can say is I'm glad I don't have those problems where I live, I hunt all private land and I have the only permission. Around here if you don't have permission, don't hunt. Does not have to have signs to be posted.


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER (Aug 20, 2009)

If you both had permission I would have hung around & got to know them...maybe they would have let you hunt with them or at least get there # so in the future you know what there plans are and don't step on each other toes in the future. I have permission for a field that another guys also has permission for & getting to know & hunt with him has been a good expereience. And when we have our own big groups we just give each other a heads up...& usually the other stands down or we end up putting out the mother load & hunt together, usually no more then 7 guys Max. We have been friends for about 6 years now! It's always good to have a backup plan though! :beer:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I've got to say: That's weak! Don't park a truck there the night brfore and claim that's your spot! I'll challange that if it were me. We all know where we all hunt, if it were on my spot we'd have a problem, if it was parked on their spot, they own it, that tells me they're going to be there in the am (their field) If it's a community field and they're not there, it's yours.


----------



## Wingtipsdown2605 (Oct 21, 2011)

If they ain't there it's yours. Leaving your truck isn't reserving the spot unless your sleeping in the truck. Sorry. If your not in the truck then I'm at the field first and I win. Depending on number of guys I'm all for extra limits and would have no problem with you joining, but don't show up then and try to kick me out of the field.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree.....if I got there first and there was a truck blocking the entry,I would either drive around it or look for another entry point.You don't save a field by blocking it with an empty vehicle.


----------



## hunt61 (Aug 26, 2008)

Had a similar situation on the opener- wheat stubble that was plots, fence around it with one open gate in. Saw a pile of ducks coming out of the field at dark. Showed up very early the next morning and there is an empty pick-up parked across the entrance.
My first inclination was to drag it out of the way. In the end we left and pursued plan B....


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

A parked pickup means nothing to me.... For all I know the farmer left it there when he drove his tractor home........................ or because of the flat tire it has (OOPS) :rollin:

oke:


----------



## rem887 (Nov 10, 2011)

I would hunt water in the morning and feilds at night becuase they will want to feed at night.


----------



## Stilllearning... (Oct 15, 2011)

Old Hunter,

Thanks for bringing it up as at the time I felt we were in a bit of a moral dilemma. We had a strong hunch it was folks coming to hunt and didn't feel that was the right approach on their part. On the other hand, the truck had ND plates and we didn't want to intrude on a local hunters "spot." We chose to take the high road.

After more thought (we had plenty of time to think as birds weren't coming our way!), I wish we had stuck at the entrance to see if they wanted to hunt together. The worse case scenario with that would have been them being a bit rude and we leave. On the other hand, we could have potentially got a chance to develop a relationship, enjoyed a nice hunt together and shared numbers to avoid it in the future. Live and learn.

Mike


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

A good guide pays a HS kid to sleep in the field in his truck. That way when some else drives into the field he can flip on the lights.

Be carefull parking on ND field approaches. You can drive all season long through approaches with out an issue, but park too long in one and it is amazing how a couple of your tires can find lost 8" nails.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

prairie hunter said:


> A good guide pays a HS kid to sleep in the field in his truck. quote]
> 
> WOW IT"S COME TO THAT?


----------



## landinggearDRC (Feb 25, 2009)

All that over some birds??? People amaze me


----------

